# What hinges?



## alc16 (Jan 21, 2016)

Okay, so I recently moved into a dumpy apartment. Cheap rent so meh. I absolutely cannot stand the kitchen cabinets, and I'm not going to pay for cabinets in a rental, and I highly doubt the landlord is going to replace cabinets because they're ugly. So this brings me here.. The last thing I need to do in the kitchen is the cabinets, they need to be sanded and painted etc.. I plan to replace the hinges out of my own wallet just so I can stop despising my kitchen. 

The hinges I believe to be on them now are 3/8 inset, but there is this massive horrid gap and if I can avoid this somehow, I would love to. Here are some pictures of how terrible they are..

Any suggestions?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2016)

Those are the wrong hinges for that style door. You need ones that have a offset on the plate that attaches to the door.


----------



## alc16 (Jan 21, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Those are the wrong hinges for that style door. You need ones that have a offset on the plate that attaches to the door.




I'm not sure what you mean. There are so many different types, I've never been so confused in my life.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2016)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Liberty-3-...ng-Inset-Hinge-1-Pair-H0104AC-SN-O3/204151958

Hope this makes you a little less confused.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 21, 2016)

I rented a lot before I bought my first home and like you I ended up in fixer up places because they were cheap. I found that most landlords won&#8217;t do squat to fix a place up as they have learned the hard way they just get wrecked again. Most will if you ask and demonstrate you are handy pay for materials and get your labor for free. I got pretty good at talking them into this and that and I would do the work and just deduct the material from my rent. I never minded working and making something better for my family but it rubbed me wrong putting money into someone else property. It never hurts to ask. 

I once laid wall to wall carpet in a place that the floors were a mess. When I went to leave I asked the guy if he would give me 100 bucks for the carpet as it made the place look so much better he could jack the rent. It looked brand new. He said nope but you can leave it if you want. I pulled up every inch of it and took it with me and never used a stitch of it and ended up tossing it a few years later. Make your place look nice but don&#8217;t go overboard unless you plan on living there for many many years.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2016)

Those cupboard were built with the hinges the Oldog suggested and some renter changed them out, that should explain why they don't want to pay for anything.
Having permission to do and learn on some one elses property has a value too.


----------



## alc16 (Jan 22, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Liberty-3-...ng-Inset-Hinge-1-Pair-H0104AC-SN-O3/204151958
> 
> Hope this makes you a little less confused.



Those are the hinges that are on it, sorry I thought I got an angle with that in it. They don't seem to fit right..


----------



## alc16 (Jan 22, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I rented a lot before I bought my first home and like you I ended up in fixer up places because they were cheap. I found that most landlords wont do squat to fix a place up as they have learned the hard way they just get wrecked again. Most will if you ask and demonstrate you are handy pay for materials and get your labor for free. I got pretty good at talking them into this and that and I would do the work and just deduct the material from my rent. I never minded working and making something better for my family but it rubbed me wrong putting money into someone else property. It never hurts to ask.
> 
> I once laid wall to wall carpet in a place that the floors were a mess. When I went to leave I asked the guy if he would give me 100 bucks for the carpet as it made the place look so much better he could jack the rent. It looked brand new. He said nope but you can leave it if you want. I pulled up every inch of it and took it with me and never used a stitch of it and ended up tossing it a few years later. Make your place look nice but dont go overboard unless you plan on living there for many many years.



Oh I know. I haven't spent much.. Paint, a bit of quarter round and now hinges. I don't mind spending a bit, and I don't plan on moving for a while.. Just don't want to be super embarrassed by where I live, I know my friends don't care but jeez the whole place is so ugly. The landlord is also a good guy, he has no problem putting out money to fix what needs to be fixed, but he doesn't care if the place is ugly.


----------



## alc16 (Jan 22, 2016)

I see there is different sizes of inset, it makes sense it could be 1/2", 5/8", or 3/4" right? I'll have to measure them tonight.. Only issue is I can't seem to find a store in my area with different sizes of inset hinges..


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2016)

The best trick is to take the smallest door with you, Home Depot should have them, any hard wear store could order them if they don't have them. They come in colors to.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 30, 2016)

alc16 said:


> I see there is different sizes of inset, it makes sense it could be 1/2", 5/8", or 3/4" right? I'll have to measure them tonight.. Only issue is I can't seem to find a store in my area with different sizes of inset hinges..



The dynamic of the offset can also be amplified over time by repeated painting.

The doors you have are from 3/4" stock and the router shape which defines them as 3/8" inset, was just that. So before you spend the time and money searching for other depths of offset try removing a hinge and fitting a new 3/8", also you'll need some wood glue and wood toothpicks, because the screw pattern will likely be different.

While a variety of offset were at one time offered, they are increasingly rare.
You can also try here for cabinet hardware vendors;http://www.thebluebook.com/ Just enter your local.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 30, 2016)

These might be a better photos of the hinge type you need and how they should be installed.


http://www.rockler.com/surface-mount-3-8-inset-hinge-pair


----------



## nealtw (Jan 31, 2016)

This is another angle of the one Oldog posted see the extra bends so if fits the cut out part of the door.


----------

